# Toll roads Marbella



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi 
Just wondering if anybody knows what the toll road charges are on the A7 as travelling from Torremlinos to Tarifa next week
Thanks:eyebrows:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevelin said:


> Hi
> Just wondering if anybody knows what the toll road charges are on the A7 as travelling from Torremlinos to Tarifa next week
> Thanks:eyebrows:


put the journey in this & it will calculate it for you 

ViaMichelin: driving directions, maps, traffic news, weather forecast, restaurants and hotel booking


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Great thank you


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The only bit of it I've used which was from around Torremolinos heading West, cost €4.20.


----------

